# Long Hair On Men, For Or Against?



## Heartbreaker (Sep 2, 2013)

The title pretty much speaks for itself.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Depends on the person


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Some pull it off to perfection. Also, metal bands. For.


----------



## Radical But Legal (Aug 11, 2013)

Some guys look good with long hair, some don't. That's pretty much it. I used to have long hair and I looked ridiculous. Too bad I figured that out only about a year ago :lol


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Id say it would depend on the shape of a guys face or jawline. Long hair with a rugged, stubble kind of look can be pretty attractive.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm totally for it. Short is boring to me.
Plus, I personally feel most comfortable with longer hair.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

For!


----------



## Morgenstern (Nov 4, 2013)

I voted '_for_', although I'm not keen on it being past the shoulders.


----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)

For! ( but there are guys who look better with short hair, so it depends, I guess)


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

Both


----------



## nightheron (Sep 30, 2013)

For! I know guys here with long hair and it totally suits their look and personality. I like medium length hair, not short but not getting near the shoulders, for myself. I let mine get down to my shoulders once and that didn't feel right on me.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

It depends. I'd say folks with slim faces are probably better off not exhibiting long hair.

But generally speaking, against! I've seen too many guys who let it grow and end up looking like bums.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Looks good on some people.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Depends. Wouldn't normally go for someone like that though.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Depends on the guy. You have to have a lot of style to pull it off. Basically you have to have 'it'.

Yes:










He's a good-looking guy, he's sharply turned out, and he has a beautiful mane.

No, no, no:










Everything here is terrible. Washed-out t-shirt, choker necklace, worst haircut I've ever seen. This is even worse than some of my teenage haircuts. Unfortunately this is what most long-haired guys look like.


----------



## Parsnip (Sep 5, 2013)

I like long hair on men, even the example lisbeth posted as being a huge no-no I quite like. Then again maybe I only like it because I grew up around long haired men, so it just looks normal to me.

So I'm not really for/against it, it's just something I like. Like baldness, I quite like bald men too, but I'm not really for/against it. Short hair is the only length I'm "meh" about really...


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Overwhelmingly for.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

lisbeth said:


> Depends on the guy. You have to have a lot of style to pull it off. Basically you have to have 'it'.
> 
> Yes:
> 
> ...


2nd guy would be all-right in my opinion if he didn't have that beard. I'm not so fond of facial hair past stubble. It's not my favourite hair style though either. Maybe if he had it shorter or grew it out even longer.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Generally, against. If there are also some earrings involved I would dislike it big time.  
I would assume one of the following:
1. He is the type that is desperate to ''look cool''. Grotesque is considered cool these days. So why not embracing it? :evil
2. He is still looking for a sexual identity.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> 2nd guy would be all-right in my opinion if he didn't have that beard. I'm not so fond of facial hair past stubble. It's not my favourite hair style though either. Maybe if he had it shorter or grew it out even longer.


It's like a combover, but with layers.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

long hair is glorious! just look at Robert plant.


----------



## Subject 1 (Oct 30, 2013)

Short hair I find over all is better.

I feel rather hypocritical as while I was in music school I had hair down to the lower part of my back.
Also had very long dreadlocks for a part of my life.

Now I shave my head.
Now when look at the pictures of myself with long hair I think at least I did it.


----------



## AshleyAnn (Sep 15, 2013)

For. A guy with long hair, a badass guitar and a sexy singing voice... I'm on it  lol 

It does depend on the guy though. Some look better with long and some look better with short hair.


----------



## Radical But Legal (Aug 11, 2013)

lisbeth said:


> It's like a combover, but with layers.


God damn :lol


----------



## AshleyAnn (Sep 15, 2013)

Bawsome said:


> long hair is glorious! just look at Robert plant.


YES!!! Glad someone mentioned Robert Plant's amazing head of hair =D


----------



## Heartbreaker (Sep 2, 2013)

Bawsome said:


> long hair is glorious! just look at Robert plant.


That's a perfect example lol and one of the main reasons why I wanted to grow my hair, but I probably won't cause I don't think it'll look very nice on me.


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Some guys look great in long hair


----------



## starburst93 (Dec 1, 2012)

Anything longer than this length I am not a fan of on men.


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

I think guys look attractive with long hair, but generally not if too long. Strangely, many people tell me not to cut my hair, but having it short is so much easier to maintain and it's comfortable besides.


----------



## AmandaMarie87 (Apr 24, 2013)

It depends on the guy and how well he takes care of his hair. If its long and greasy/messy, then I'm against it.


----------



## Sinatra (Mar 13, 2013)

It depends on the guy and how their hair grows. Like in middle school I had long hair and I looked pretty freakish, but there are many guys who can rock long hair.


----------



## TimDude (Nov 10, 2013)

I voted for it.. Then again I'm a dude with long hair so i guess I'm biased.  Though I do agree with everyone else saying it looks good on some but not on others. It has to do with the shape of their face. At least that's what I've heard. On a sort of related note.. I kind have a thing for girls who have short hair. But I think that same rule applies there as well.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

If a dude is basically good-looking. However, the feathered out look is not for men. Stop it already.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

When I get my hair cut it's short short but then it grows ( funny that ) and grows then it gets long some times really long then one day it pisses me off and I get it cut short again for the cycle to begin all over again I hate haircuts and usually have one a year sometimes only every few years but it's always clean .


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

For! Unless it's...weird lol


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Whatever they want.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

lisbeth said:


> Depends on the guy. You have to have a lot of style to pull it off. Basically you have to have 'it'.
> 
> Yes:
> 
> ...


My preferences are flip-flopped from yours. Guy #1 is gross to me. He also looks anorexic. Guy #2 has it perfect.

For me, long hair depends on the man. My husband looks good with long hair. His is about to the bottom of his shoulder blades. Our boyfriend (yes, we're polyamorous), not so much.


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

I've always found it attractive for some reason. Maybe I just listen to too much metal because all those guys seem to have long hair. That doesn't mean I find guys with short hair unattractive though.


----------



## ericastooge (May 20, 2009)

against


----------



## XxVampireLov3rXx (Sep 8, 2013)

I love/prefer longer hair on guys I hate buzz-cut/bald on a guy, like if i dated someone they need a head of hair  I think norman reedus looks great with longer and shorter hair


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Being a straight male, I'm indifferent to what kind of hair other guys have.

Way back in ye olden days I had very long hair. Then nature took much of my hair away and now it's 3mm long.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Noooooo! I love men with short hair only.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

I only like men with long hair. The only time it doesn't look good is if they're balding.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I don't like it. I don't like long hair in general. Most people with long hair don't wash it very often so it's not the most hygienic. And you are basically carrying around material that died years and years ago. 

I don't even like long hair on myself. It bugs me. Always getting in my face or dealing with the ponytail. I keep it a bit past my shoulders but if I were a lez I'd cut it real short.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Now I wish I had long hair.


----------



## tennislover84 (May 14, 2010)

MindOverMood said:


> Now I wish I had long hair.


Wow, that beard is shaped into a perfect wedge. And that's a cool hairstyle. He looks like a Jedi. It sucks that guys can't choose from more interesting hairstyles, without getting laughed at, unless they're a model or a rock star.

The poll here is pretty encouraging though.


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

I love guys with long hair! 

But I have to admit that there are some guys who look better with shorter hair.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Depends on the guy, some guys can carry it off.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

I saw this guy in the 'post the cutest guy' thread too, but I can't quite get my head around it. I think long hair like this on a guy looks really strange for some reason, like someone has photoshopped a woman's hair do on a bloke. He also pouts like a fish in every picture I've seen him in, which half makes me want to commit acts of violence against his person. :b



Parsnip said:


> I like long hair on men, even the example lisbeth posted as being a huge no-no I quite like. Then again maybe I only like it because I grew up around long haired men, so it just looks normal to me.
> 
> *So I'm not really for/against it, it's just something I like. Like baldness, I quite like bald men too, but I'm not really for/against it. Short hair is the only length I'm "meh" about really...*


Please pm this to a member on this board called afff. ;-)


----------



## Parsnip (Sep 5, 2013)

Paper Samurai said:


> Please pm this to a member on this board called afff. ;-)


I am not quite attractive enough for my opinion on bald men to be warmly embraced .


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

Against I say! The long haired men must be opressed!







j/k, hurr durr


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

komorikun said:


> I don't like it. I don't like long hair in general.* Most people with long hair don't wash it very often so it's not the most hygienic.* And you are basically carrying around material that died years and years ago.
> 
> I don't even like long hair on myself. It bugs me. Always getting in my face or dealing with the ponytail. I keep it a bit past my shoulders but if I were a lez I'd cut it real short.


:sus 
Can you honestly back that with some statistics?


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

Long hair with a beard is the coolest for metal dudes. Not so much into the sensitive poet with a low ponytail kind of thing.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Bawsome said:


> :sus
> Can you honestly back that with some statistics?


I knew a guy with long hair who would hace multiple showers a day including washing hair ironically. He always said it felt greasy I think the constant hair washing didn't help lol.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I knew a guy with long hair who would hace multiple showers a day including washing hair ironically. He always said it felt greasy I think the constant hair washing didn't help lol.


Yea i can attest to this alright as i used to have long hair, when it was in my face all the time it would make my face feel greasy even though i kept my hair really clean.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Bawsome said:


> :sus
> Can you honestly back that with some statistics?


I know lots of women with long hair. They wash it like 2-3 times a week. I'm the same. About 3 times a week.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

komorikun said:


> I know lots of women with long hair. They wash it like 2-3 times a week. I'm the same. About 3 times a week.


But doesn't it get greasy and disgusting? My hair is down to my waist, and I have to wash it every day or I feel dirty.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

tbyrfan said:


> But doesn't it get greasy and disgusting? My hair is down to my waist, and I have to wash it every day or I feel dirty.


At every other day it's fine. Most women don't wash it very often cause it gets very dry (except for the roots). Do you spend hours a day on your hair?


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

komorikun said:


> At every other day it's fine. Most women don't wash it very often cause it gets very dry (except for the roots). Do you spend hours a day on your hair?


Nope. My hair is frizzy no matter what. No products work on it, so I just put it into a braid, bun, or ponytail.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

tbyrfan said:


> Nope. My hair is frizzy no matter what. No products work on it, so I just put it into a braid, bun, or ponytail.


How come you keep it so long then?


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

komorikun said:


> How come you keep it so long then?


I look like crap with short hair. It's shaped like a huge triangle when it's short. I do occasionally leave it down (and the braid/ponytail show off how long it is), and I feel okay looking when I get out of the shower and it's long and graceful and not frizzy. I have an extremely manly face, so long hair makes me feel a little more feminine and balances things out more. It's one of the only things I like about how I look, so I would never get rid of it.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

People who over wash their hair and have a problem controlling oil/grease should wash it with cider vinegar.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Then you will smell like vinegar.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

tbyrfan said:


> I look like crap with short hair. It's shaped like a huge triangle when it's short. I do occasionally leave it down (and the braid/ponytail show off how long it is), and I feel okay looking when I get out of the shower and it's long and graceful and not frizzy. I have an extremely manly face, so long hair makes me feel a little more feminine and balances things out more. It's one of the only things I like about how I look, so I would never get rid of it.


Have you tried using coconut oil? There are a few good hair mask tips on the net. I know it's good for dry/brittle hair, which is currently what I'm dealing with on the ends as the colder weather draws in zz. If its quite thick/naturally frizzy, you could always get a Brazilian blow dry which smooths out hair for a number of weeks. I think there are even at home treatments you can buy now at a pretty good price


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

komorikun said:


> Then you will smell like vinegar.


You wash it out with shampoo etc.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

dontwaitupforme said:


> Have you tried using coconut oil? There are a few good hair mask tips on the net. I know it's good for dry/brittle hair, which is currently what I'm dealing with on the ends as the colder weather draws in zz. If its quite thick/naturally frizzy, you could always get a Brazilian blow dry which smooths out hair for a number of weeks. I think there are even at home treatments you can buy now at a pretty good price


I don't like the feeling of oil, it makes my hair feel greasy and nasty. Brazilian blowouts would cost several hundred dollars and take hours to finish for my length and thickness, plus it has adverse health effects due to all the chemicals. Twisting my hair or braiding it loosely after a shower seems to be the only thing that works to make it less frizzy.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

tbyrfan said:


> I don't like the feeling of oil, it makes my hair feel greasy and nasty. Brazilian blowouts would cost several hundred dollars and take hours to finish for my length and thickness, plus it has adverse health effects due to all the chemicals. Twisting my hair or braiding it loosely after a shower seems to be the only thing that works to make it less frizzy.


They're fairly common these days, I'm not sure what your areas like but we can get them here for about £50-£100. Aside from that I know theres keratin hair treatments, which again can be done at home and olive oil based products (it's not just the oil itself but it's one of the main ingredients) for smoothing hair as coarse as Afro. Sometimes high street products suck. You can usually find more info about these on hairdressing forums/blogs.


----------



## hasbeenpugged (Nov 10, 2013)

For! But I might be biased  .
I was told by people that I look either like:
- a warlock
- a love child of a pixie and a vampire
- a cello player
- a D'Artagnan
and since I don't mind any of these types, I am quite happy with my hair most of the time.

@tbyrfan: It took me forever to find a shampoo-conditioner combo that works for my thin hair, and still, I have to wash it pretty much daily or else it becomes greasy. Have you had a look at hair dresser specific shampoos?


----------



## HopefulDreamer (Feb 26, 2012)

I hate long hair on men, it's an instant turn off for me.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

Straightarrows =Ex  ...... it's really bad durning summer! brrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Unknown0001 (Aug 2, 2013)

Depends. Just like some look better with/without facial hair.


----------



## FunkyFedoras (Aug 30, 2013)

Well I said against but how long are we talking? Anything past the middle of the neck is a no for me.


----------

